# How can you delete or move User Presets?



## hafeatherston (Mar 11, 2021)

I have user presets that I can't delete or move.  When I right click on one, the options are "Add to Favorites", "Apply on Import" or "Export".  I even found the folder with the presets in Camera Raw/Settings and removed the folder.  The presets are still there.  I would like to consolidate them into a folder and move them with my other presets.  Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2021)

There is a minus sign above the list which removes the preset.
-- Stig


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't see a minus sign.  Where is it?


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2021)

Here, to the left of the +:





--Stig


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 11, 2021)

If when you right-click one of these presets you don't see Rename, Move, or Delete but just this:




that's usually caused by placing the preset's .xmp file inside the folder containing the built-in presets shipped with LR.  On Windows, that folder is:

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic\Resources\Settings

The presets you want to move or rename could be in any of the subfolders of that folder. 

In general, don't install presets by futzing with folders manually -- that just leads to confusion. Instead, use the menu command File > Import Develop Profiles And Presets.


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2021)

Reply to: I don't see...The minus is only shown on User presets.
--Stig


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 11, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic\Resources\Settings


Another folder to check:

C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\Settings

If your presets are anywhere inside that folder, then they will be treated as "built-in".


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 12, 2021)

I appreciate all the help - but I'm still stuck.  I have no minus sign.  

I looked here:   C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic\Resources\Settings  and found nothing (other than what should be there).  I believe the folder was in C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\Settings, so I moved it, but the presets are still there.  Other presets that I have in that location do allow me to delete or move them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2021)

The minus sign only appears when you selected an item which the user is allowed to remove. i.e. anything added by you and then selected should see the appearance of the minus sign. Anything integral to the program, i.e. all the default Adobe presets, cannot be deleted by the user so the minus sign will never appear whenever they are selected.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 12, 2021)

Post a full resolution screenshot of the entire LR window, with the preset you want to delete selected. That will give more clues and suggest a detailed troubleshooting step.


----------



## Stig (Mar 12, 2021)

You can remove the presets you have shown by right-clicking the + sign and select Manage Presets. If you deselect e.g.  'Color' and Save, the presets are hidden. If you want the preset in another group you can start by adding the preset (before you hide it!) to an 'undeveloped' picture and then create the preset using the + sign (you may use the same name) and put in in your User preset.  Then it will behave as you please.
--Stig


----------

